# Male from Female RBP?



## nitty917 (Jun 19, 2005)

Newbie question...
How to tell from male or female? Are they pretty hard to breed?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

there's no way to tell the difference between males and females until they breed, check out the breeding forum for all the other information you could possibly need.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

females are generally thicker than the males, so that will give you an educated guess, but you won't know 100% for sure till they breed.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

just like everyone else has said..

I can tell which are my females, they're significantly thicker and in general, a little bigger in size. Also when they breed, you can easily tell which are which when eggs are laid and fertilized. The male will hover over the eggs fanning them to get constant fresh water on them.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Chomps said:


> females are generally thicker than the males, so that will give you an educated guess, but you won't know 100% for sure till they breed.


on my 3 RB's 2 of them are notcably different in size and overal shapel then the 3rd one. The 3rd one is long and short (top to bottom) thenthe other 2. The other 2 are very tall top to bottom and they are are the same lenght


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

It is different from everyone as everyone doesn't have the same water params or feeding schedules and diets. So it would be difficult if not impossible to tell what sex your fish are based on the size and length of the fish. You really can't tell which ones are male and which ones are female until they do breed. Then from there you can tell because of their behavior towards their eggs. The best way to tell is by observing their behavior, or you could just cut open your fish and see if there's an egg sack or not, but that's probably not good, but then again you'll be sure! haha. just kidding. I can agree that people who have owned their fish for a long time and have previously bred for them can tell which ones are which, but to the untrained and unskilled eye, I doubt there will be any real factual basis' on which the general public can begin to tell which fish are male and female. IMHO.


----------

